# Storage



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

What do people recommend for storing your beans? Vacuum containers? If so any in particular?

Thanks


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Airscape

As far as I know this is still running:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48342&p=657529#post657529


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Wilko 4473 (Dec 27, 2018)

Is it better to keep beans in these, rather than in their packets they come in? Also, how long do people keep beans for?


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I find those resealed bags fine. I've bought all manner of bean storage equipment over the years and I think they're a waste of money. I'm from Yorkshire though.



Wilko 4473 said:


> Is it better to keep beans in these, rather than in their packets they come in? Also, how long do people keep beans for?


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I store them in the bag they came in. Most are used within three weeks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I use Airscapes and find them one of the best forms of bean storage, better than keeping them in the bag they came in, very convenient and they do keep the coffee nice and fresh. I have 4 of them now, thanks o some Christmas pressies


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

cheers for all the responses guys


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I use Airscapes and find them one of the best forms of bean storage, better than keeping them in the bag they came in, very convenient and they do keep the coffee nice and fresh. I have 4 of them now, thanks o some Christmas pressies


Fresher than storing them in the original bags? Could you tell the difference in a blind test 2-3 weeks after opening?


----------



## Gav77 (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been using a Coffee Gator. Really impressed but the beans don't stay in there long!!!


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

Does anyone have any opinions on storing beans in the freezer? I've been buying 1kg bags which last a month or so, putting the bag back in the freezer with a clip-lock each time I fill my grinder.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

danielbird193 said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on storing beans in the freezer? I've been buying 1kg bags which last a month or so, putting the bag back in the freezer with a clip-lock each time I fill my grinder.


 There was a recent post on freezing beans - vacuum pack if you have the option, or drink more!


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks, I'll try and find the post (I just searched for "storage").


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone tried the vonshef ones they have a co2 release function?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I also like my coffee gator. The scoop is actually useful too.

James Hoffman reckons vacuum packing is wasteful and OTT and I think I agree. I just froze some in an old ice cream tub.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

grumble said:


> James Hoffman reckons vacuum packing is wasteful and OTT.....


 Is that the James Hoffman who, on his website, suggests/discusses such things as:
NB at only a quick glance
Reverse Osmisis
Recipe/Third Wave Water
Remineralising water
Thermal Loss in reusable cups
Microwaving coffee beans
Plus the many, many videos etc.

Without casting any aspersions on wasteful and in particular OTT I think it unlikely that he should cast the first stone!

PS - I know some people do all of the above and in their view they are "worth it" but some people also see vacuum sealing beans for freezing, sellotaping up valves etc etc is "worth it". Others (including Mr Hoffman) are free to make their own decision re OTT!!


----------

